# Tomy Intersection track...ever use them?



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Here are 4 Tomy intersection track pieces that I have used in a large layout before. They are fun and need to get them into my layout again.

Sorry I don't have any pics of the track layout that these were in. I did but, they are long gone...oh dang.










Will take a better picture of these soon. Just in Chat and put these up so Nuther Dave could see them.

Will try and find the online seller of these and post it here. They come from International sets.

Bob...crash, bam, boom...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Would make a big cloverleaf!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Demo Derby...*

One could build a wicked double figure eight using the four intersections as the center - four chances a lap to smash 'em up! :woohoo:

Russ the Hutt


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*



resinmonger said:


> One could build a wicked double figure eight using the four intersections as the center - four chances a lap to smash 'em up! :woohoo:
> 
> Russ the Hutt


Russ...that gives me an idea...I could use these and make a 4 lane track!  Just imagine the Kaos:devil:

Go real wild and have the track directions all different and stuff...yeah!

I am sure there is some layout for a 4 lane that would be wicked sweet with these...Crash, bang, boom...this kids will love it. :woohoo: Me too...

http://www.slotcargarage.com/mytracks.htm

Found a nice example of this track in a layout above.

http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/tm9i2ol.jsp

Here is a better picture with track demensions above.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/rdz/rdz00174.htm

AW has made it now also as seen in this link above.

Bob...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Never saw one before!!*

Thanks Mr H...... Good detective work. Good layouts ideas for L&J people. nd


----------

